# really upset about new cats fighting. Help!!!



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I am really upset. My cat and new kitten have begun to get along about 3 days ago. They were originally introduced about a week ago. After observing them playing together and seeing both of them get along and the cat grooming the kitten I have let them play together. Tonight I heard the kitten CRYING LOUDLY as if he were being attacked. I then heard the cat hissing. I felt like I couldn't get to the kitten soon enough (although I orignally thougt it was the cat crying and not the kitten because that was how loud it was; when I saw the cat and heard the kitten I knew it was the kitten crying). The poor baby was trying to climb up the couch to get away from the cat and couldn't do it fast enough and continued to cry. The cat's tail was puffy and she was obviously distressed. Though I don't know what happened exactly, I have 2 VERY playful cats (My older cat is about 4 but still plays like a kitten) but since I heard the kitten crying I blamed the cat and in the moment of insanity I yelled and spanked the cat. I feel horrible. I want her to be dominant. What happened. I had begun a couple of days ago to leave them in the house together alone, but now I know not to. What went wrong and how do I proceed. Do other people's cats fight sometimes? Was it too soon? Can I ever leave them home alone together? The poor kitten was in such distress that in merely picking her up I was left with 2 huge gashes in my hands. Help!


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 17, 2005)

If they have only been out together for a week I would not leave them in the house alone together, When I have introduced cats I have kept them in separate rooms for a few weeks then slowly introduced them. Then when I let them out together it took a few more weeks to be safe to leave them alone. So at night and when I wasn't there they were in seperate rooms again. Overall it took two months or so before I would consider leaving them alone. Its too much of a risk.

I would never Spank a cat or hit it in anyway.

Just try and give them some more time and make sure they are supervised when together untill you can be sure.

Hope that helps Time is the key don't rush it.

Sx


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There's no way you can make one cat or another be the dominant cat. That's something only they can work out amongst themselves. For now I'd suggest keeping them separate when you're gone. And when you're there, keep a close eye on them and separate them when one or the other appears to be getting too worked up over the other cat. Don't feel bad...just keep working at it. 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I agree. Keep them separate, unless you're with them. I'm so sorry the poor kitten went through such trauma.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

I've gone back to keeping them separate when I am not at home and when I am asleep. In this particular case I was watching a movie. I saw them playing and chasing each other (they do it a lot) so I didn't think much of it. The next day, they appeared to be "playing" but did so rather aggressively and with their ears back. The kitten is only 3 months old so I feel bad, but as much as I can I let them work it out amongst themselves. Who should I favor when they do get into a fight (meaning who should I pick up and console first) the losing/crying cat, the kitten, or the older cat who I've had longer?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'd let them work it out themselves as much as poss. I had the same thing when I got my kitten. They got along fine till he hit around 3 or 4 months and then I think they had to work out who was dominant. They fought quite a lot until I was questioning whether getting another cat had been such a good idea. Suddenly they worked it out and now they are comlete buddied. Total love fest! I think it's really important not to favor either one. You getting in the mix just flares up jealousies. I've found that once the initial introduction is done leaving them alone is the best thing you can do. That's when any new cats I've ever had have really bonded. When I wasn't around. That is, of course, provided that they aren't actually hurting eachother. A certain amout of fighting is absolutely normal. It can be really loud and scary but as long as noone's getting hurt it's their way of establishing who's boss.


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

garfield said:


> Who should I favor when they do get into a fight (meaning who should I pick up and console first) the losing/crying cat, the kitten, or the older cat who I've had longer?


Neither. This is their fight, and your intervention (unless it's truly dangerous) wouldn't help. Besides, neither of them need consolation. These challenges of dominance are natural, and the cats don't likely take it personally in any way. It's part of their social structure.

Just leave them be until the fight is long over, even though it's hard to do.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Garfield, how old is your kitten? That would make a world of difference in the way you handle these fights.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

The kitten is about 3 months old. And I do try and leave it up to them, but the poor kitten in this situation was trying to get away and was kind of cornered. He is smaller than the cat, but the cat herself is tiny anyways, only about 7 and a half pounds. I think that the kitten is like 2 or 3.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It's hard to resist the cries of a baby. The kitten wanted to yield. In a couple of months, she'll be better able to handle herself.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm still fairly new to cats..I see a lot of posts about how difficult it is to introduce new cats to each other. Why is that?

It doesn't seem to be that hard with dogs..I have three who I got at different times, and they all adjusted pretty quickly.

What is it about cats that makes it so hard to bring a new one into the house? Are they more territorial than dogs?


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I think cats are more territorial. Also dogs are pack animals and maybe that has something to do with it. Not all intros are difficult though. When I was growing up we always had cats (and dogs) and never followed any of the protocol (ie: seperating etc.). New cats just got brought home and that was that. We never had a problem and they all got along very quickly. Maybe because it was a pretty big place and lots of people? I don't know. My most recent intro was the toughest and I wonder whether it was cause it's a smaller place? Who knows. But it's always worked out fine.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry to bring up this old post but it really hit home for me. I have 2 cats that are doing to same of the OP. I started gradual with having Lily in her own room by herself for a week allowing them to sniff through the door...then to limited contact, keeping her locked up in a room when we were sleeping or at work. Now I have just started letting them around each other 24/7. This has been over a period of 2 weeks. I think maybe I went too fast. Just when I think they are getting along better Lily starts hissing/growling and Willis starts stalking her and pouncing on her. They haven't done any full out fighting/wrestling but I think its only a matter of time now. My mom says not to worry because her cats do it all the time but I don't want to have aggressive kitties. I know they may never be best friends but I just want them to be able to be in the same room near each other without a fight breaking out. 
Lily likes having the freedom to roam the house now and she seems to like eating out Willis's food/water dishes. they have separate litter boxes but I saw Willis using it today. When they are eating near each other they are fine. Sometimes I feeed them a little ice cream and they can sit next to each otehr and eat it off my finger. but any time food is not involved they seem to fight. Are they trying to establish dominance? I would hate to have to start locking Lily back up.


----------



## garfield (Aug 2, 2003)

My cat's did something very similar to what your cats are doing now. About a week after thier cat fight they began snuggling together and seemed to really start getting along. I started leaving them alone and staying out of their business (except food cause one eats kitten and the other eats cat) and that was what eventually worked. Like someone in this post told me, it isn't my fight. That was what eventually worked. In the last month I have only heard one hiss but I wasn't in the room so I don't know which one it is. The kitten continues to pounce on the cat when she is sleeping, staring out the window, using the litter box, etc. but the cat has started to ignore him or play with him if she feels like it. I do occasionally lock the kitten up and play with the cat, because when the kitten is playing with me she won't join in. My only complaint thus far is that my cat has lost some of her spunk and Doesn't play as much as she used to, because the kitten is energized 24/7. I thought kittens slept a lot, but not this little guy.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yeah I decided to just let them do their own thing and not get involved and they seem to be doing much better. They are not best friends but tolerate each other. It's only been a month so maybe things will even get better. It's hard to say but I can breathe easier now. Thank you for replying.


----------

